# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Formulaciones Sólidas. Todo Ventajas

## Disper. Bioestimulantes

*DISPER. Nutrición vegetal de avanzada en formulaciones sólidas. Toda una carrera por mejorar las propiedades físico-químicas de los productos, facilitar su aplicación y reducir su peligrosidad.*Los productos sólidos para el agro de DISPER tienen un listado casi incalculable de ventajas. La tendencia hacia una _agricultura sostenible_, moderna y tecnificada ha abierto el camino a la investigación en la industria química para conseguir formulaciones sólidas. La investigación y desarrollo en agro químicos de Disper está  especializada en la fabricación de productos sólidos. Todo son ventajas. Desde la óptica de manejo y aplicación, tanto para quien manipula el producto como para el _medio ambiente_.   *MÁS: Las formulaciones sólidas eliminan todas las desventajas de los productos líquidos*Temas similares: Artículo: Agrovoltaica: las ventajas de unir agricultura con paneles solares Artículo: Piura y todas sus ventajas para ser potencia agrícola Artículo: Perú tiene ventajas competitivas para hacer del arándano una gran industria Artículo: Inversionistas conocerán ventajas del agronegocio de los berries en los Andes Ventajas de invertir en la agroindustria

----------


## carlos.1

hola , me interesa el producto pero estoy en otro pais , solo por informacion , es posible importarlo a venezuela , merida ? y cuanto me costaria ?, son terrenos montañosos con clima semifrio , estoy empezando junto con dos personas mas .

----------

